# Season Pass and viewing upcoming shows in Now Playing List



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

When I click on a show in the now playing list it brings me to the screen where I can play the show, keep untill, delete it, etc etc. I'd love to be able to view upcoming shows from this screen. Or have an option to create a season pass or edit a season pass right from this screen.


----------

